# I caught the state record largemouth yesterday



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I was throwing my castnet yesterday at a public lake in southern ohio. trying to catch shad, I caught a huge bass in my net, I ran up to my truck and got out my scales then ran back down to the water..The bass weighed 14.6-bs on my digital scales...the current ohio record largemouth weighed 13.13lbs..The fish swam away unharmed..kinda neat to have the state record largemouth in my hands..I would mention the Lake but it is a fairly small body of water, I dont want to see it get overrun with people even tho it gets fished pretty hard now.


----------



## THarris (Apr 12, 2004)

Congrats Jack! That is darn good for a die hard catman like you!!! Must have been awesome to have the state record LM bass in your hands... Very cool indeed!


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

VERY COOL !!!! And you are 100% right in NOT disclosing the lake that you netted this bass at..... Nicely done turning it loose, I know some might have kept it for the glory..... After all the state record is an old record I do believe.... Maybe from the 70's ???? This is GREAT Jackson !!! .... I'm really happy for you Jack, just to hold that fish would be great.............  THE CATKING !!!


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Yea it was an awesome feeling just holding it, I of course got no satisfaction of catching it in a net.


----------



## Alter (Apr 8, 2004)

glad you didn't use it for bait 

Steve


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

I cant believe you didnt keep it for flathead bait HA HA   Could have caught a state record flathead on a state record largemouth. 
That would have be pretty cool.


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

You might want to consider doing some bass fishing. Or, just send me a PM with the GPS coordinates!

I think that one of the hook companies (Mustad or Owner) was offering $10,000 for a state record bass caught with their hooks. Im sure that there is a lot more prize money available in endorsements for breaking the LM bass record!

Have a plan! Keep the fish alive after catching it.Im sure that BPS would LOVE to have the Ohio State Record bass in their tank.

BIG bass = BIG money!


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

jack..you rock maaan.. what next?? a record chub??


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

Shame on you rooster, cant believe you would us a big bass for your own financial gain I bet it would have made a good sandwich!


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

You must throw anything but baitfish back if you catch it in a castnet...I was considering getting somone at the lake to keep the fish in the water in the net while I went home and got my camera, but I was worried they might run off with it.


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Not suggesting that you should have illegally kept the fish. But, it is still in there, and can be caught! BIG MONEY!

Twistertail: You can buy a LOT of filet-O-Fish sandwiches with State Record Bass money!


----------



## Lucky Bass (Apr 7, 2004)

Think about it. That fish was post spawn female. Probably still recovering from spawning. With eggs she'd go about approx. 1.5-2lb more. That is awesome.

Norm


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

They just might have ran off with it Jackson.... Good call on your part.... This reminds me of DOCTOR catching the state record hybrid and releasing it ,,,, I know yours was netted, but it shows this state has some HUGE bass. And the lake you netted that bass at has some big bass genes still there  Good to know for sure............CATKING


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

I could maybe even get one of those double fish samiches!! 

Speaking of big money fish I saw something about the world carp championship and you get a million bucks if you broke a record, I think its in New York. 

I wonder how much that guy got who caught that record catfish in Texas? I think they call him Splash, anyone know about that?

That would have just been awsome to see a fish that big. I guess that does answer the question about if that record will ever be broken. Wasnt there a thread on here a while ago about breaking the state record? I know I have heard people say that it would never be broken cause the fish came from a private pond and the guy stocked the pond with trout and that is why it got so big.


----------



## Cat Mazter (May 20, 2005)

I would of turned it loose too, Man o man just to know that you held it is awsome. I have caught them in my cast nets before But never that Big. Im glad to see you turned it loose. I wouldnt mind knowing where you caught it  :B


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

OK Jack... How much will it cost for the name of the lake?  

That is pretty cool man...


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Im offering 50% of all profits!


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Congratulations on throwing the fish back and keeping the name of the lake to yourself. To many greedy money hungry people out there that wouldn't have done what you did. If there was more people like you maybe our natural resorces wouldn't be in the shape they are in. Nice job!


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

Man just think of the odds, I mean this is what a 1 in a million fish and it just happen to be in the lake you were getting bait and just happen to be in the exact spot where you threw your cast net. Simply amazing. And that you had a scale with ya, do you always have that with you when getting bait or was it just by chance?


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I had left my tackle bag in the truck from fishing the day before, that is the only reason I had a scale with me.

Clyde you have an idea?LOL jUST KIDDING!


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

Those rare days when everything just falls the right way make up for all those days when things go wrong dont they? Its pretty cool when you get a nice surprise. I got an 18 smallie in my seing once and thought that was cool, couldnt imagine a state record bass in a cast net.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Most catter carry their scales in the truck ...........JEEZE US twistertail  ..........  ....... I know how Jack feels . I have two packs (one for bass , the other for cats) and I've forgotten to switch and was left without a camera at times and other times without a scale......


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

I usually dont have a scale or camera, hardly ever a need to use them


----------



## oufisherman (Apr 10, 2004)

That is a neat experience. I couldn't imagine holding up a 14# + bass. That would be a nice surprise in the castnet. Glad to see you let it go. Again, a bass that big would be a sight to see!


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Wow! I thought you were just pulling our legs on that one Jack. Evidently you were not. I can not imagine how pumped I would have been just knowing that I had the state record in my hands. I am glad it was caught by an honest person such as yourself so that the record did not get stolen away.

Of course you could have conducted a few taste tests with her before releasing her to find out what she liked for future reference.

It is really more amazing to think that she had dropped all of her eggs prior to catching her. As someone said she would have been considerably heavier and would have blown the state record away. Could she by any chance still had eggs in her? Did you happen to get any length and girth measurements on her?


----------



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

I know that bigger baits catch bigger fish but I have never put a net on the end of my line.


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Pretty cool.....too bad no camera. I'm starting to really think everyone ought to carry a disposable camera in their glovebox. It's a great thinkg to have in the event of an accident for proof in court, but also for those odd fishing events.
PS: Let's run down there & both of us set up our legal limit of trot lines & limb lines and catch that bugger.....
.

.


.


.


.


.




............JOKE !!


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

hahahaa... ---> Joke...

Hey Jim a camera in every tackle or glove box is a very good idea man...


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

If I was going fishing I would have had my camera with me for sure..But I was just catching bait for a trip later in the day.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Way to go.
Thats just the kind of guy Jack is. I'm not syaing that sucking up, but Jack is a good man, someone that I am proud to call my friend. He is a much better man that I am. I would not promise that I wouldnt have kept the bass or lied about how I caught it, at the same time I'm not saying I would have done that either though, but can you imagine the pressure? Jack mark my words, that Bass will be caught sometime from that lake, luckily it's not popular. I sure hope it lives a long natural life, but I sure wish you were able to get a pic of that. Man, almost a state records gar over the weekend, then a state record largemouth now. I sure hope your luck runs into me this weekend. A once in a lifetime fish. Way to go, even though it was in a cast net, it is still exciting.


----------



## EDD (Apr 11, 2004)

An Ohio bass that big must be real old , it will probably die of old age soon,you might as well give someone the chance to make a catch of there life.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

I agree...  
PM me the name of that lake and where to fish Jack


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

50% of the profits....just for sending me a PM of the lake!


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

Hey Rooster...
Sorry but Jack is a Browns fan


----------



## Alter (Apr 8, 2004)

Alright I'll offer 55%  And I'm the only one here with proof they can handle a bass that big 

Steve


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Jack, 

Don't crack under the pressure, hang in there, dont make it public!  Although you could buy lots of Abu 7000's & Cat rods w/ the money you can make!


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

OK OK Steve but I have handle fish that big well even bigger


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Rooster, if you where a browns jersey every sunday during football season..AND SAY HERE THAT PITTSBURGH SUCKS....I may consider it


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

flathunter said:


> Rooster, if you where a browns jersey every sunday during football season..AND SAY HERE THAT PITTSBURGH SUCKS....I may consider it


hahahahhahahahaaa


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I ment ware, not where..gee I am typing like da mellon.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

WEAR <--- Buddy not like "Where" is my PM


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

thanks clyde!!!!!!..LOL


----------



## mrjbigfoot (Apr 19, 2005)

Alter said:


> glad you didn't use it for bait
> 
> Steve


I've just been reading this thread for the 1st time & I about fell out of my chair laughing when I got to your comment Steve...LOL!!! I honestly know some guys that like to fish for big monster cats & I could imagine them thinking just that...LOL!!! Thanks for that little piece of humor for my day, I needed that!


----------



## AndroDoug (Apr 12, 2004)

Question... is the state record bass designation specifically reserved for the northern (native strain) large mouth? Is the Florida strain included? They live longer and grow bigger because they feed more years. Is this lake privately owned or public? It is not out of the realm of possibility it could have been transplanted? Can Florida strain bass survive winters like we have? Man that is a big bass for Ohio... Good job.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Public lake.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

The DNR purchased some Florida stock back in the 80's I think and they did not prove any diff then our own simply because our growing season is too short up here... compared to states below us...
I could be wrong but I think that is what hap'd...
Warmer weather means longer growth potential....

Now the further away you get from the equator the larger mammals get so we are blessed with bigger deer then the southern states....


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I wish you'd learn to *LIE* like Da Mellon also. I would have sworn up & down that the bass came from Ceasers Creek!


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Pittsburgh Sucks!

The Browns are the greatest!

OK, send me the location!


*** note: Pittsburgh Pirates sucksthe Steelers are the greatest team of all time to ever play ANY sport...and they will be even better next year!

*** note2: Browns the dog (or whatever) is the greatest..The football team is only as good as their TE is at riding a motorcycleLOL

Now, if it was a world record bass....$1,000,000....I would buy a Winslow Jr Jersey!

60% of the take....just for the name of the lake. I'm a BIG Bass master...I'll catch that hog before the weekend is over!


----------



## Mr.Bass. (Feb 27, 2005)

I agree with Edd, if all this is true, that fish is more than likely to belly up very soon.


----------



## Mr.Bass. (Feb 27, 2005)

Oh ya I forgot, thanks again Flathunter for the name of the lake and where it was caught. I will be sure to give you your cut, Thanks Again





LOL got ya, just kidding
lol
lol
lmao


----------



## Warpath (May 23, 2004)

That every time I go fishing with a camera, I don't catch a darn thing.....and when I carry a scale, I catch nothing but dinks!!!!!! I think the big guy upatiars is trying to tell me something. I'm hoping he saying leave the camera and scales at home, 'cause thats what I'm doing.

Eric


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

I think Eric is on to something!!!


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

That is really neat Jack.

I wonder how many would have returned that bass to the lake.

Nice, very nice.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Not many, can you imagine the internal battle most of us would have had goign on. I'm nto sure what I would have done, luckily Jack is a cat guy, so that made the decision easier plus it reflects his character.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Bryan, I have no character you know that..At the time I did not even think of keeping the fish..All I could think of was it was illegal and I had to get her back in the water in case someone saw me..LOL


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

..that is as honest a statement as I have ever read...
UDAMAN Jack...


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Jack i am up for a bass fishing trip with ya this weekend  the heck with them old cats & gars


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Crap! To bad you didn't have the camera!


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

You know Jack, you could just say it came from some off the wall lake. Then go there just to see how many people actually flock to the shores


----------



## bill_gfish (Apr 5, 2004)

Geesh Jack, didn't even send bassn' billy gee whiz a pm with the directions to the lake. Man whatta pall. Would have been tough to throw back but the law is the law and I am a terrible liar. 

Just out of curiosity, how many pms have you recieved on this topic? asking for location or otherwise.

bill


----------

